

Affordable Care Act's Hidden Massive 1099 Change - mattmcknight
http://money.cnn.com/2010/05/05/smallbusiness/1099_health_care_tax_change/index.htm

======
_delirium
some previous HN posts on the subject:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1306434>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1326167>

